
Aiming ultrasound at the brain raises hope of new treatments - prostoalex
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/06/aiming-ultrasound-brain-raises-hope-new-treatments?MvBriefArticleId=9389
======
KingFelix
Jay Sanguinetti in Tucson, U of A, is doing some really awesome stuff with
Ultrasound and the brain. Anyone interested should take a look at his
research,

[https://www.jaysanguinetti.com/transcranial-
ultrasound](https://www.jaysanguinetti.com/transcranial-ultrasound)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGEjmwaIPZk&feature=emb_logo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGEjmwaIPZk&feature=emb_logo)

Ted talk - A Technoboost for Meditation

------
alpineidyll3
The guy who invented lobotomy won the nobel prize. Hopefully these researchers
are less susceptible to the hype train.

Of course as basic research this is great, but articles like this that suggest
that everything's value is the clinic and superhuman immortality is the
problem with science. Understanding is the reward.

------
IfOnlyYouKnew
It’s a welcome change from the rest of medicine that the brain seems to
somewhat positively react to all sorts of random interventions: magnetic
fields, direct current, LSD, and now, apparently, ultrasound.

While these experiments seem to hint at very specific mechanisms at work,
maybe there’s also a general principle of (mild) change or challenge being
supportive in helping a an errand brain’s active return-to-the-mean.

Also please nobody tell DARPA about this. Agreed?

